# Hello there, I'm new guy composers world!



## Foni Al Foniya (Apr 19, 2017)

Hey I'm Alfon 20 years-old. Before I learn to orchestral music, long time as electronic producer from 2014, but I'm very interested in making music like for motion pictures!.


----------



## Leon Willett (Apr 19, 2017)

welcome!!


----------



## SchnookyPants (Apr 19, 2017)

Hello! How's the weather in Jakarta?


----------



## Foni Al Foniya (Apr 19, 2017)

Leon Willett said:


> welcome!!


Thank U!



SchnookyPants said:


> Hello! How's the weather in Jakarta?



So clear. 31 Celcius.


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 20, 2017)

Welcome Alfon, pursue your dream! Hope you will find support and inspiration here... 

Nice tracks already on your Soundcloud!


----------



## Foni Al Foniya (Apr 20, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Welcome Alfon, pursue your dream! Hope you will find support and inspiration here...
> 
> Nice tracks already on your Soundcloud!



Thanks sir!! I'll find them


----------

